# Mayakovskaya Metro Station/Moscow Russia



## JRE313 (Apr 2, 2017)

Enjoy, I hope!!!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 2, 2017)

I do, I do! 
That's wonderful.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful.   Well done indeed.

Nancy, good to see you back.   How are you doing?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 3, 2017)

Thx Barbarian. Maybe seeing a light at the end of the tunnel..you know th e other quip to that is...hopefully it's not the light of an oncoming train !

But things are a little better. Actually got out recently and posted 5 egret, stork photos..
Go to be out again..I did sneak a peek now and then at your photos for a smile.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks good, J.E.! I've seen only a couple of images of this place. Was this a slow, timed exposure to blur out people, or did you catch the location un-occupied for a quick snap of the shutter at a fast-ish speed?


----------

